# Best dog for squirrels......



## TBurnham (Jul 3, 2009)

I know this may start a big debate but I am thinking of getting a dog for squirrel hunting. I just recently lost a family friend, and was thinking about one I could take squirrel hunting with me. So I ask what breed makes a good squirrel dog?


----------



## olroy (Jul 3, 2009)

Feist and Mtn curs both make fine squirrel dogs... if i was just getting into the sport i would go ahead and buy a started dog. BUT be sure to see the dogs go in the woods before you pay.  (Started)  doesn't mean the same to all...
best of luck and it's a great sport


----------



## sljones (Jul 3, 2009)

That is excellent advice from Ol Roy


----------



## TBurnham (Jul 3, 2009)

Thanks very much guys, I have always loved hunting and have always loved dogs. seems only logical to combine the two. I think I will really enjoy this. Now time to start reading up and looking for a dog.


----------



## Robert Warnock (Jul 4, 2009)

Squirrel hunting with dogs is a great sport and you will love it.  Been doing it since I was a kid and I am 58.


----------



## crackerdave (Jul 4, 2009)

TBurnham said:


> Thanks very much guys, I have always loved hunting and have always loved dogs. seems only logical to combine the two. I think I will really enjoy this. Now time to start reading up and looking for a dog.



You will sure enjoy squirrel hunting with dogs! It's a great way to introduce kids to hunting,too - kids and dogs just naturally get along.

Here's a book that will help you choose a breed of dog,and give you a ton of info: Squirrel Dog Basics  by David Osborne.I guess you could order it through Amazon,or eBay.

I like to try to have at least one good youth hunt every year to get kids into small game hunting.You're in my GONetwork district and I hope you'll join us at the next one - it'll be a good time to see different breeds of squirrel dogs [and some fine rabbit beagles!] that some of the good folks here on Woody's own.

I'll help you any way I can - send a p.m.
Dave


----------



## TBurnham (Jul 4, 2009)

Thanks for the tip on the book!!! Where can I find the info about any of the get togethers. i would love to see some of them in person. Thanks for all the info and tips guys. I work night shift right now and have been reading and looking at pics of different dogs. Did not realize there was as many people into it as there is. Again thanks guys!!


----------



## adebord30183 (Jul 5, 2009)

Check out squirrelhaters.net. Be ready to hear anything and everything there but some great advice from good folks. By the way, I suggest a Treein Cur


----------



## crackerdave (Jul 5, 2009)

Also see:
www.squirreldogcentral.com

Look in the "Woody's Gatherings",etc part of the forum and here on the small game forum for info on get-togethers.Also on "Around the Campfire"


----------



## c1blackboy (Jul 13, 2009)

There are alot of good breeds out there. When I started out I didn't know about the GON and did'nt know anybody that had a squirrel dog. I found out that there are alot of people that will lie to you about a dog. The easyest way is to buy a finished dog . You will end up with about the same in a finished dog that you buy as a pup but you wan't get to watch the dog learn and come along. To me that is just as fun as killing squirrels. But remember if you do this take the dog to your land not land that he knows it makes a difference. I have a Fiest that I love but my favorite is the Parnell Carolina Curr. James Parnell started the breed and will garentee any pup he sells. He will give you your money back or another dog the choice is yours. He only charges $150 for a pup. Most people want more than that. I have also found that I can call him anytime to ask advise and tell him how my dogs are doing. He will always stere me right. His # is 843-858-6713 these dogs are normally small dogs. The most important thing is find what you want and put him in the woods. That's were real squirrel dogs are made.


----------



## mcroucher (Jul 17, 2009)

Good luck finding you a dog!! You will really enjoy squirrels hunting with a dog. I personally raise and hunt feist, but there are good ones in several breeds. You can visit my website for some more info on squirrel hunting with dogs!

www.jazzfeists.com


Mike


----------



## crackerdave (Jul 17, 2009)

Mike Croucher's got some mighty fine dogs,from what I hear!  Hope we'll get to see some of them in action at one of the youth hunts.


----------



## Quercus Alba (Jul 20, 2009)

carolina cur


----------



## crackerdave (Jul 20, 2009)

Did you read the thread about "Carolina Dogs?" Pretty interesting stuff.


----------

